# no luck with regulators can you help me out?



## tyronekndrck (Jun 25, 2012)

trying to get my project together but every time i leave my workshop for a week and come back id run a test on my compressor and tools and while doing so i notice that my regulator dont work, like it will not control the psi no matter what. i will turn it both directions wont shut out the air or let it through. i mean it allows like 20 psi through and i cant control it. the ones i used was HUSKY 3/8 IN. REGULATOR WITH GAUGE from home depot at first it worked very good a++ came back wont work at all happened twice. can a lil water getting in there do this


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

That is an odd problem my compressor still has the original regulator and its working fine going on 6 years now although whenever I'm done using the compressor for the day I always turn the regulator back down to zero just because sometimes if I'm going to use the compressor the next day I don't drain the tank fully and turning the regulator to zero minimizes the pressure loss from the tank due to leaky fittings in my hoses.


----------



## tyronekndrck (Jun 25, 2012)

tractornut said:


> That is an odd problem my compressor still has the original regulator and its working fine going on 6 years now although whenever I'm done using the compressor for the day I always turn the regulator back down to zero just because sometimes if I'm going to use the compressor the next day I don't drain the tank fully and turning the regulator to zero minimizes the pressure loss from the tank due to leaky fittings in my hoses.


I'm sorry should have mentioned that I was talking about a add on regulator and not the one built into my compressor I have 3/8 pipe nipple from my compressor followed by a 3/8 husky regulator


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes water can mess some of them up. Don't know about that brand but probably isn't a good quality brand.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

In light of the new info I agree with sonnyt in that it probably isn't the highest quality regulator pressure regulators are one of those things where more money=higher quality and if you are having bad enough moisture problems I would suggest going with a quality regulator with built in air drier which should solve both of your problems


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

SonnyT said:


> Yes water can mess some of them up. Don't know about that brand but probably isn't a good quality brand.


Yeah i agree with u sonny.sometimes water creates critical issues.It's a matter to what we use our brand type


----------

